# White South African farmers to be removed from their land | Daily Mail Online



## ShootSpeeders

We see this in american cities just like in african countries.  



> White South African farmers to be removed from their land | Daily Mail Online
> 
> feb 28 2018 'We are not calling for the slaughter of white people - at least for now'
> 
> White South African farmers will be removed from their land after a landslide vote in parliament.
> 
> The country's constitution is now likely to be amended to allow for the confiscation of white-owned land without compensation, following a motion brought by radical Marxist opposition leader Julius Malema.
> 
> It passed by 241 votes for to 83 against after a vote on Tuesday, and the policy was a key factor in new president Cyril Ramaphosa's platform after he took over from Jacob Zuma in February.
> 
> Mr Malema said the time for 'reconciliation is over'. 'Now is the time for justice,' News24 reported.
> 
> 'We must ensure that we restore the dignity of our people without compensating the criminals who stole our land.'
> 
> Mr Malema has a long-standing commitment to land confiscation without compensation. In 2016 he told his supporters he was 'not calling for the slaughter of white people - at least for now'.
> 
> A 2017 South African government audit found white people owned 72 per cent of farmland.


----------



## Nia88

So basically you're saying South Africa can only flourish if they oppress black people and give white people all the benefits in society?

And as soemone who has actually been to South Africa, I can tell you that dusty ass white people have contributed to South Africa's condition as well.

Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa, it would be a different place today. When you oppress a people and intentionally keep them uneducated, you can't expect them to flourish.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

This worked amazing in Zimbabwe...lol! Africans...dumb as fence posts.


----------



## TNHarley

Nia88 said:


> So basically you're saying South Africa can only flourish if they oppress black people and give white people all the benefits in society?
> 
> And as soemone who has actually been to South Africa, I can tell you that dusty ass white people have contributed to South Africa's condition as well.
> 
> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa, it would be a different place today. When you oppress a people and intentionally keep them uneducated, you can't expect them to flourish.


of course it would be different. ALL the buildings would be one level with dirt floors, instead of most


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Nia88 said:


> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa,.



When the dutch came to South Africa in 1600 it was uninhabited.  THINK


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> This worked amazing in Zimbabwe...lol! Africans...dumb as fence posts.



It's always like that.  Black rule means crime and poverty and misery and massive anti-white racism.


----------



## TNHarley

ShootSpeeders said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the dutch came to South Africa in 1600 it was uninhabited.  THINK
Click to expand...

The San people


----------



## Nia88

And you right wingers like to complain about white oppression. Yet you fail to realize that you created a monster. All south Africans know is o


ShootSpeeders said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the dutch came to South Africa in 1600 it was uninhabited.  THINK
Click to expand...


But the land belonged to Africans. It is their land.

Just like America belongs to the natives.


----------



## GHook93

Nia88 said:


> So basically you're saying South Africa can only flourish if they oppress black people and give white people all the benefits in society?
> 
> And as soemone who has actually been to South Africa, I can tell you that dusty ass white people have contributed to South Africa's condition as well.
> 
> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa, it would be a different place today. When you oppress a people and intentionally keep them uneducated, you can't expect them to flourish.



The left always blames colonization for black Africa’s failure. The US was a colony crippled by taxation, our country turned out pretty well.

White South Africans turned SA into an industrialized country, with a solid economy and infrastructure. It was given to blacks on a Silver platter. Blacks have squandered it 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

ShootSpeeders said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the dutch came to South Africa in 1600 it was uninhabited.  THINK
Click to expand...

Certain parts were yes. What is modern Cape Town was literally uninhabited. 
What is happening in Southern Africa is a genocide no doubt. When presidents of nations firmly and openly state that they will be taking the land from a specific racial group it only exacerbates an already horrid situation. Calling these farmers invaders is absurd.


----------



## martybegan

Looks like the SA government wants to use Zimbabwe as a template:

'The time for reconciliation is over': South Africa votes to confiscate white-owned land



> The motion was brought by Julius Malema, leader of the radical Marxist opposition party the Economic Freedom Fighters, and passed overwhelmingly by 241 votes to 83 against. The only parties who did not support the motion were the Democratic Alliance, Freedom Front Plus, Cope and the African Christian Democratic Party.
> 
> It was amended but supported by the ruling African National Congress and new president Cyril Ramaphosa, who made land expropriation a key pillar of his policy platform after taking over from ousted PM Jacob Zuma earlier this month.
> 
> "The time for reconciliation is over. Now is the time for justice," Malema was quoted by News24 as telling parliament. "We must ensure that we restore the dignity of our people without compensating the criminals who stole our land."



With the SA whites having seen what happened in Zimbabwe, they have two choices, flee or fight. With many of the older ones having had military training, and some black SA's not wanting to go along with the confiscation, we could be seeing the seeds of an SA civil war.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Apartheid really fucked things up down there


----------



## martybegan

TheOldSchool said:


> Apartheid really fucked things up down there



So the solution is to double down and fuck them up even more?

The added fun is if SA goes into chaos our economy would be screwed due to the prevalence of many Strategic industrial minerals they provide.

Care to guess who is another big supplier of the minerals?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

TheOldSchool said:


> Apartheid really fucked things up down there


No...Africans have always been there.


----------



## TheOldSchool

martybegan said:


> So the solution is to double down and fuck them up even more?



I don’t know.  I didn’t grow up treated as a subhuman by white oppressors.


----------



## martybegan

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the solution is to double down and fuck them up even more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know.  I didn’t grow up treated as a subhuman by white oppressors.
Click to expand...


Again, look at Zimbabwe and see what happens when revenge takes the place of economic reality.


----------



## TheOldSchool

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the solution is to double down and fuck them up even more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know.  I didn’t grow up treated as a subhuman by white oppressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, look at Zimbabwe and see what happens when revenge takes the place of economic reality.
Click to expand...

Suffer enough wrongs, and revenge becomes an appealing alternative.


----------



## martybegan

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the solution is to double down and fuck them up even more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know.  I didn’t grow up treated as a subhuman by white oppressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, look at Zimbabwe and see what happens when revenge takes the place of economic reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suffer enough wrongs, and revenge becomes an appealing alternative.
Click to expand...


Would have made some sense if they did it right after the ANC got power, but that was over 20 years ago. 

Honestly it's just the ANC trying to hide it's own corruption and inability to respond to the needs of the poorer black population, despite their promises.


----------



## Weatherman2020

martybegan said:


> Looks like the SA government wants to use Zimbabwe as a template:
> 
> 'The time for reconciliation is over': South Africa votes to confiscate white-owned land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motion was brought by Julius Malema, leader of the radical Marxist opposition party the Economic Freedom Fighters, and passed overwhelmingly by 241 votes to 83 against. The only parties who did not support the motion were the Democratic Alliance, Freedom Front Plus, Cope and the African Christian Democratic Party.
> 
> It was amended but supported by the ruling African National Congress and new president Cyril Ramaphosa, who made land expropriation a key pillar of his policy platform after taking over from ousted PM Jacob Zuma earlier this month.
> 
> "The time for reconciliation is over. Now is the time for justice," Malema was quoted by News24 as telling parliament. "We must ensure that we restore the dignity of our people without compensating the criminals who stole our land."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the SA whites having seen what happened in Zimbabwe, they have two choices, flee or fight. With many of the older ones having had military training, and some black SA's not wanting to go along with the confiscation, we could be seeing the seeds of an SA civil war.
Click to expand...

This buys a loaf of bread in Zimbabwe:


----------



## dannyboys

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the solution is to double down and fuck them up even more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know.  I didn’t grow up treated as a subhuman by white oppressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, look at Zimbabwe and see what happens when revenge takes the place of economic reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suffer enough wrongs, and revenge becomes an appealing alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would have made some sense if they did it right after the ANC got power, but that was over 20 years ago.
> 
> Honestly it's just the ANC trying to hide it's own corruption and inability to respond to the needs of the poorer black population, despite their promises.
Click to expand...

The ANC fucked over the country so badly you can't buy a fucking carrot that's not imported!
This is the result of tribal wars going back to the stone age combined with Communism.If you're looking for examples of this in the US today look no further than the inner cities controlled by negro politicians.
Aside: Few white people fully understand how, in the negro culture, light skinned or dark skinned a person is effects a negroes social status in the community.
Negroes have a thousand words to describe the color of their neighbor's skin.


----------



## cnm

Thank the gods for white innocence.


----------



## badger2

Another blow to fascism, the thread was revived. Suggested viewing: Zulu.


----------



## ptbw forever

This is what institutionalized racism actually looks like.


----------



## ptbw forever

badger2 said:


> Another blow to fascism, the thread was revived. Suggested viewing: Zulu.


This IS fascism, dipshit.


----------



## Baron

The White Genocide poor!Where are all western presstitutes, where is their condemnation?Whites possess farms since 1600s, it were only few non-Whites in South Africa, probably one two hundred heeds strong cannibalistic tribe.After monkeys devastate South Africa like Zimbabwe, must we send food for them like to other nigga failed states?

_South Africa‘s parliament has passed a motion to seize land from white farmers without paying them compensation._
_Passed by an overwhelming majority of 241 votes to 83 votes against, the proposal to amend Section 25 of the constitution would allow expropriation of land without any financial recompense._

_South Africa votes to seize land from white farmers_


----------



## Baron

It was a prosperous 1st World country before lefts destroyed and allowed criminals run it.No one countriy run by blacks can not survive without whites or at least without white advisors.The former rich country South Africa proves it.


----------



## Baron

The white genocide: Dear Americans, Europeans and other western nations, it will be the same in our countries because anti-white forces decided to kill our white civilisation. Where are Merkel, Trump, EU & Co, why they can not stop persecution of Whites in SA and instead funneling  $$$$ in this failed state. 

Asylum for all whites from SA in other western countries is badly needed


----------



## Taz

Nobody cares, why do you?


----------



## Baron

Taz said:


> Nobody cares, why do you?



In difference to you I'm proud white christian who cares for my Great White Christian Western Civilization
Not all whites are dumbed down by you and your anti-white  friends.

.


----------



## Taz

Baron said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In difference to you I'm proud white christian who cares for my Great White Christian Western Civilization
> Not all whites are dumbed down by you and your anti-white  friends.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I bet your head isn't even shaved, you faker.


----------



## Baron

Taz said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In difference to you I'm proud white christian who cares for my Great White Christian Western Civilization
> Not all whites are dumbed down by you and your anti-white  friends.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet your head isn't even shaved, you faker.
Click to expand...


Shalom, shabbat


----------



## Taz

Baron said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In difference to you I'm proud white christian who cares for my Great White Christian Western Civilization
> Not all whites are dumbed down by you and your anti-white  friends.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet your head isn't even shaved, you faker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shalom, shabbat
Click to expand...

And?


----------



## beagle9

Such a video would be an over joyed experience to watch for the likes of an Obama, Rev.Wright, Jessie Jackson, Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan, Black lives matters, NAACP, Black Panthers, Black Congressional Congress or Caucus, and every other leftist, communist, liberal faction that exist in this country today.  Remember white people are the devil, and they must be stopped is the global thinking these days.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

It doesnt go far enough. They need to look at ownership of all national assets and ensure that the needs of the people are met. It is absurd that a rich country like SA should see so many of its people in poverty.


----------



## waltky

Another Zimbabwe in the making.

... dey should heed what happened...

... when Mugabe did the same thing.


----------



## BlackSand

Baron said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In difference to you I'm proud white christian who cares for my Great White Christian Western Civilization
> Not all whites are dumbed down by you and your anti-white  friends.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Perhaps you proud White Christian Patriots should tell Putin to whip out Satan ... And annihilate those crazy darkies ... 

.


----------



## Correll

Taz said:


> Nobody cares, why do you?





Well, it is kind of sad to see one of the most developed nations in Africa to decide to destroy itself.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is kind of sad to see one of the most developed nations in Africa to decide to destroy itself.
Click to expand...

How was this place developed when the majority of its citizens were denied the most basic freedoms ?


----------



## Taz

Correll said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is kind of sad to see one of the most developed nations in Africa to decide to destroy itself.
Click to expand...

C'mon, we all knew that it was only a matter of time. I'm surprised it took so long.


----------



## jillian

Baron said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In difference to you I'm proud white christian who cares for my Great White Christian Western Civilization
> Not all whites are dumbed down by you and your anti-white  friends.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


so you're a white supremacsit? are you working for vlad?


----------



## Baron

jillian said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In difference to you I'm proud white christian who cares for my Great White Christian Western Civilization
> Not all whites are dumbed down by you and your anti-white  friends.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you're a white supremacsit? are you working for vlad?
Click to expand...


What is wrong to love own race?

_*Black inventions*: Toy water canon, Motown, coffee (debatable)_

_*Asian inventions*: Toothbrush, gun powder, gunpowder artillery (cannon), coal-burning heat, magnetic compass, silk, paper, noodle, block printing, porcelain, mechanical clock (debatable), abacus calculator, paper money_

_*Arab inventions*: Algebra (debatable)_

_*Aboriginal Australia inventions: *Boomerang
* Aboriginal Americas inventions:* Tobacco cultivation and processing, corn cultivation_


----------



## Baron

*White inventions: ( among others )*

_aerosol can, air conditioning, automotive airbag, airplane, airship, alphabet (Yep. Phoenicians were white.), American sign language, animation (films), answering machine, amusement park, aspartame, aspirin, assembly line, astrolabe, AstroTurf, audiotape, ATMs, automobile, asphalt pavement, prepared baby food, flat-bottomed paper bag, Bakelite, ball bearing, balloon, adhesive bandage, bar code, barbed wire, barometer, battery, bicycle, blood bank, home freezer, blow dryer, atomic energy applications, Braille system, bra, bread slicing machine, button, buttonhole, calculator, calculus, Gregorian calendar, flee collar, camcorder, camera, movie camera, tin can, can opener, candle, canning, carbon-14 dating, cardboard and corrugated, cash register, cat litter, mail-order catalog, cellophane, cement, concrete, cereal flakes, chewing gum, chocolate candy, chronometer, pendulum clock, quartz clock, cloning, drip coffee, Styrofoam decaf coffee, coins, compact disc (CD), computed tomography (CT scan, CAT scan), digital computer, laptop computer, network television, adhesive labels, personal computer, reinforced concrete, latex condom, geometry, contact lenses, oral contraceptives, hybrid corn, bologna, White Out, grocery coupon, crayons, cream separator, credit card, crossword puzzle, DDT, defibrillator, dentures, metal detector, smoke alarm, artificial diamond, disposable diaper, DVD, dishwasher, DNA fingerprinting, doughnut, revolving door, drinking fountain, movie theaters, dry cleaning, fabric elastic, bottle caps, cigarettes, electric chair, electrocardiogram (EKG), electroencephalogram, e-mail, subway, passenger elevator, encyclopedia, air brakes, internal combustion engine, jet engine, liquid-fueled rocket engine, steam engine, escalator, eyeglasses, fax, fiber optics, fiberglass, paper envelopes, photographic film, dynamite, adhesive glue, steel suspension bridge, Venetian blinds, portable flashlight battery, baggies, multiple vitamin, vacuum flask, food processor, freeze-dried foods, oxygen tank, frozen foods, magic markers, antifreeze, transistor radio, Fresnel lens, fuel cell, genetic engineering, tissue paper dress pattern, Geiger counter, “drive-through” window, glass, safety glass, greeting card, guillotine, electric guitar, chain saw, wire coat hanger, helicopter, holography, hypodermic syringe, fluoridation in vitro fertilization, ink, insulin extraction and preparation, integrated circuit, Internet, electric iron, food irradiation, jeans, JELLO-O, jukebox, Kevlar, Kool-Aid, laser, laundromat, gas-powered lawn mower, Lego, incandescent light bulb, fluorescent light bulb, light-emitting diode (LED), linoleum, tube lipstick, FedEx and UPS, liquid crystal display (LCD), lock and key, flip-top cans, chlorofluorocarbons (Freon), locomotive, longbow, GPS technology, soda pop, loudspeaker, voice mail, modern hang gliders, electric fence, magnetic resonance imaging (MRI), margarine, friction matches, metric system, microphone, microscope, microwave oven and other applications, wet suit, American baseball, Google, weed eater, miniature golf, golf, glass mirror, guided missile, supermarkets, musket, mobile home, electrical tape, electric wire, paper money, refrigerated trucks, Monopoly board game, Morse code, heart transplant, electric motor, outboard motor, motorcycle, computer mouse, books (codex), Muzak, nail, necktie, neon light, compressed rubber, nuclear reactor, nylon, oil lamp, oil well, tinfoil, nail clippers, pacemaker, paper clip, paper towel, modern parachute, concentrated fruit drinks, parking meter, hearing aid, particle accelerator, mustard (ancient Rome) pasteurization, modern universities, central community electric utilities, ballpoint pen, pencil, periodic table, plastic, snerf balls, personal watercraft (motor boat), petroleum jelly, plastic garbage bag, phonograph, photocopying, photography, Wikipedia, bluegrass music, WD-40, instant photography, digital photography, human genome sequencing, alternating current applications, astro turf, direct current applications, Play Doh, steel plow, pocket watch, polyethylene, King James Bible, polygraph, polyvinyl chloride (PVC), Post-It Notes, potato chips, movable type, Prozac, radar, radio, car radio, symphony orchestra, rayon, psychology (ancient Egypt), naval jelly, modern psychology and psychoanalysis electric razor, safety razor, mechanical reaper, LP records, refrigerator, TV remote control, hot dog, respirator, Frisbee, catsup, revolver, Richter scale, assault rifle, republic, roller coaster, Big Bird and Sesame St. characters, vulcanized rubber, basketball, American football, rubber band, Facebook, saccharin, cattle prod, Teflon, riding saddle, safety pin, vacuum tubes, wax paper, flares, communication satellite, saxophone Scotch tape, car seat belt, sewing machine, anthropology (Aristotle), Mars and moon land rover, shoelaces, silicone, skateboard, ice skates, roller skates, tooth paste (Greeks), snow ski, steel-frame skyscraper, slot machine, snowmobile, soap, discount stores, carbonated soft drinks, sonar, postage stamps, windshield wipers, pickle, alternate speed windshield wipers, stapler, water treatment, steamboat, mass-produced steel, polyester, stainless steel, stereophonic sound recording, cloud seeding, stethoscope stock ticker, stock market, stocks, electric stove, gas stove, drinking straw, submarine, sunglasses, sunscreen, supermarket, music synthesizer, drywall, synthetic skin, military tank, tea bag, teddy bear, Teflon, telegraph, telephone, mobile telephone, telescope, television, thermometer, thermostat, threshing machine, pneumatic tire, rubber processing, tissue paper, toilet paper, flush toilet, tractor, transistor, traffic lights, typewriter, ultrasound imaging, vaccination, electric vacuum cleaner, Velcro, video game, video recorder, videotape, virtual reality, vision correction laser, electric washing machine, wheel, wheelchair, windmill, rickshaw, World Wide Web, digital wristwatch, X-ray, Zamboni, zipper, corn syrup and other corn derivatives, man on the moon, etc._


----------



## Baron

BlackSand said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In difference to you I'm proud white christian who cares for my Great White Christian Western Civilization
> Not all whites are dumbed down by you and your anti-white  friends.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you proud White Christian Patriots should tell Putin to whip out Satan ... And annihilate those crazy darkies ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


For easiness of NATO to bomb Russia?Right?


----------



## Baron

beagle9 said:


> Such a video would be an over joyed experience to watch for the likes of an Obama, Rev.Wright, Jessie Jackson, Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan, Black lives matters, NAACP, Black Panthers, Black Congressional Congress or Caucus, and every other leftist, communist, liberal faction that exist in this country today.  Remember white people are the devil, and they must be stopped is the global thinking these days.



Not stopped, but killed by the White Genocide


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> Nobody cares, why do you?



  So you dont care about the soon to be starving to death africans?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> It doesnt go far enough. They need to look at ownership of all national assets and ensure that the needs of the people are met. It is absurd that a rich country like SA should see so many of its people in poverty.



  It's getting ready to be far worse.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

waltky said:


> Another Zimbabwe in the making.
> 
> ... dey should heed what happened...
> 
> ... when Mugabe did the same thing.



  Off topic...
How ya feeling waltky?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt go far enough. They need to look at ownership of all national assets and ensure that the needs of the people are met. It is absurd that a rich country like SA should see so many of its people in poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting ready to be far worse.
Click to expand...

I doubt it very much.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt go far enough. They need to look at ownership of all national assets and ensure that the needs of the people are met. It is absurd that a rich country like SA should see so many of its people in poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting ready to be far worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it very much.
Click to expand...


   LOL....it'll be another black ran shithole within ten years,if it takes that long.


  Reminds me of a certain black president in our recent past.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt go far enough. They need to look at ownership of all national assets and ensure that the needs of the people are met. It is absurd that a rich country like SA should see so many of its people in poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting ready to be far worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....it'll be another black ran shithole within ten years,if it takes that long.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a certain black president in our recent past.
Click to expand...

Well it was a fascist police state 20 years ago.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt go far enough. They need to look at ownership of all national assets and ensure that the needs of the people are met. It is absurd that a rich country like SA should see so many of its people in poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting ready to be far worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....it'll be another black ran shithole within ten years,if it takes that long.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a certain black president in our recent past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it was a fascist police state 20 years ago.
Click to expand...


It's only a matter of time....


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont care about the soon to be starving to death africans?
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont care about the soon to be starving to death africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  You think starving people are funny?
You sure have a morbid sense of humor.


----------



## waltky

Herewegoagain wrote: _How ya feeling waltky?_

Doin' better...

... get to go home again from rehab inna couple o'days.

(possum wonderin' if dat dog gonna growl at him?)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

waltky said:


> Herewegoagain wrote: _How ya feeling waltky?_
> 
> Doin' better...
> 
> ... get to go home again from rehab inna couple o'days.
> 
> (possum wonderin' if dat dog gonna growl at him?)



  Great news Man!!


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont care about the soon to be starving to death africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think starving people are funny?
> You sure have a morbid sense of humor.
Click to expand...

Nobody cares about starving Africans, otherwise someone would do something about it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont care about the soon to be starving to death africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think starving people are funny?
> You sure have a morbid sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares about starving Africans, otherwise someone would do something about it.
Click to expand...


  Shall we invade?
Kinda sounds extreme when you consider the white farmers had things well in hand and could produce reliable crop yields....enter the black south africans and things go to shit in a hurry.


----------



## Taz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont care about the soon to be starving to death africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think starving people are funny?
> You sure have a morbid sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares about starving Africans, otherwise someone would do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shall we invade?
> Kinda sounds extreme when you consider the white farmers had things well in hand and could produce reliable crop yields....enter the black south africans and things go to shit in a hurry.
Click to expand...

Invade them with schools and universities. The Chinese recently went to Africa to show them how to grow food on a large scale. The food was all for China though, because they don't care about starving Africans either.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont care about the soon to be starving to death africans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think starving people are funny?
> You sure have a morbid sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares about starving Africans, otherwise someone would do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shall we invade?
> Kinda sounds extreme when you consider the white farmers had things well in hand and could produce reliable crop yields....enter the black south africans and things go to shit in a hurry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Invade them with schools and universities. The Chinese recently went to Africa to show them how to grow food on a large scale. The food was all for China though, because they don't care about starving Africans either.
Click to expand...


   So you want china to take control of south africa?
What a moronic stance. How about we offer up Canada to the Russians?

  Schools and universities?
And who pray tell is going to pay for that and where are the professors going to come from?
  They already kicked out whitey so thats out.

Oh wait!!! I get it,it'll be those commie chinese that you are so willing to let take over a once free state.


----------



## cnelsen

Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?

South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.

But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.

Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.

Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.

The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.

Takimag​


----------



## IM2

cnelsen said:


> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​



Good. Whites are farming land they stole.


----------



## BulletProof

Nia88 said:


> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa, it would be a different place today. When you oppress a people and intentionally keep them uneducated, you can't expect them to flourish.



Hey dumbshit, which European country colonized South Africa?

Hey dumbshit, if Europeans had never colonized Africa, Africa wouldn't have schools and hospitals.


----------



## impuretrash

The US should institute a migration policy for white south africans, what do you say, bleeding heart liberals?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is kind of sad to see one of the most developed nations in Africa to decide to destroy itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was this place developed when the majority of its citizens were denied the most basic freedoms ?
Click to expand...



That's a very good question, and one if you understood would probably give you a far clearer view of the real world.


I haven't researched it myself, South African  economic development, I could make some obvious guesses, but that's not what you want.


Investigate, learn. 


Btw, what nation do YOU consider the model for development?


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> Looks like the SA government wants to use Zimbabwe as a template:
> 
> 'The time for reconciliation is over': South Africa votes to confiscate white-owned land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motion was brought by Julius Malema, leader of the radical Marxist opposition party the Economic Freedom Fighters, and passed overwhelmingly by 241 votes to 83 against. The only parties who did not support the motion were the Democratic Alliance, Freedom Front Plus, Cope and the African Christian Democratic Party.
> 
> It was amended but supported by the ruling African National Congress and new president Cyril Ramaphosa, who made land expropriation a key pillar of his policy platform after taking over from ousted PM Jacob Zuma earlier this month.
> 
> "The time for reconciliation is over. Now is the time for justice," Malema was quoted by News24 as telling parliament. "We must ensure that we restore the dignity of our people without compensating the criminals who stole our land."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the SA whites having seen what happened in Zimbabwe, they have two choices, flee or fight. With many of the older ones having had military training, and some black SA's not wanting to go along with the confiscation, we could be seeing the seeds of an SA civil war.
Click to expand...


Fight is not an option. They are a 10% minority. The gov and army are controlled by Blacks. Liberals in the rest of the world will see the white South Africans as the enemy regardless and will only sanction them. They will get no help.

The Black racists would welcome white armed resistance because it would give them the excuse to kill all the boers!

Flight is the only solution. Many of the rich whites can leave. Many of the poor whites will be left for the slaughter.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the SA government wants to use Zimbabwe as a template:
> 
> 'The time for reconciliation is over': South Africa votes to confiscate white-owned land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motion was brought by Julius Malema, leader of the radical Marxist opposition party the Economic Freedom Fighters, and passed overwhelmingly by 241 votes to 83 against. The only parties who did not support the motion were the Democratic Alliance, Freedom Front Plus, Cope and the African Christian Democratic Party.
> 
> It was amended but supported by the ruling African National Congress and new president Cyril Ramaphosa, who made land expropriation a key pillar of his policy platform after taking over from ousted PM Jacob Zuma earlier this month.
> 
> "The time for reconciliation is over. Now is the time for justice," Malema was quoted by News24 as telling parliament. "We must ensure that we restore the dignity of our people without compensating the criminals who stole our land."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the SA whites having seen what happened in Zimbabwe, they have two choices, flee or fight. With many of the older ones having had military training, and some black SA's not wanting to go along with the confiscation, we could be seeing the seeds of an SA civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fight is not an option. They are a 10% minority. The gov and army are controlled by Blacks. Liberals in the rest of the world will see the white South Africans as the enemy regardless and will only sanction them. They will get no help.
> 
> The Black racists would welcome white armed resistance because it would give them the excuse to kill all the boers!
> 
> Flight is the only solution. Many of the rich whites can leave. Many of the poor whites will be left for the slaughter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


They don't have to win, they just have to make going into certain areas so deadly that the government backs off.

Any disruption to the strategic mineral trade would bring in other parties to the conflict, and they will side against the people creating the conflict.


----------



## IM2

BulletProof said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa, it would be a different place today. When you oppress a people and intentionally keep them uneducated, you can't expect them to flourish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit, which European country colonized South Africa?
> 
> Hey dumbshit, if Europeans had never colonized Africa, Africa wouldn't have schools and hospitals.
Click to expand...


They already had schools and hospitals idiot.


----------



## BulletProof

IM2 said:


> They already had schools and hospitals idiot.



And, space travel, too.


----------



## IM2

BulletProof said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already had schools and hospitals idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, space travel, too.
Click to expand...


Your making silly comments doesn't change anything.


----------



## beagle9

cnelsen said:


> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​


 The red carpet will never be rolled out for SA white folks, because if Trump made any such move the anti-Trump movement would be all over it, and they would be calling him a racist etc.  Anything to stop Trump, anything.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> The red carpet will never be rolled out for SA white folks, because if Trump made any such move the anti-Trump movement would be all over it, and they would be calling him a racist etc.  Anything to stop Trump, anything.
Click to expand...


Why would Trump be wanting to accept white South Africans while denying others? Maybe that's why people would oppose this?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I thought that trump wanted to stop immigration from shithole countries ? Why would he let in a group of racist trash ? He already has loads of those.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> The red carpet will never be rolled out for SA white folks, because if Trump made any such move the anti-Trump movement would be all over it, and they would be calling him a racist etc.  Anything to stop Trump, anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Trump be wanting to accept white South Africans while denying others? Maybe that's why people would oppose this?
Click to expand...

. Denying those who would have our heads on a platter ?  The better question is why do you want those here who want to kill us eh ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

That's a shame.


----------



## beagle9

Tommy Tainant said:


> I thought that trump wanted to stop immigration from shithole countries ? Why would he let in a group of racist trash ? He already has loads of those.


 SA is a crap hole country eh ?  Glad you cleared that up for us.


----------



## Vastator

TheOldSchool said:


> Apartheid really fucked things up down there


On the contrary. Turning a first world nation over to negro rule fucked things up in SA. And shamefully America played a role in strangling this once great nation.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

beagle9 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that trump wanted to stop immigration from shithole countries ? Why would he let in a group of racist trash ? He already has loads of those.
> 
> 
> 
> SA is a crap hole country eh ?  Glad you cleared that up for us.
Click to expand...

 

  Well it's a shithole now for sure. 

We need to take in those refugees from war torn S. Africa.
   It's the humane thing to do.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ah well, live by the sword and all that.

They stole all that land so why should they keep it ?

There is huge inequality in SA and something needs to be done to rectify that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ah well, live by the sword and all that.
> 
> They stole all that land so why should they keep it ?
> 
> There is huge inequality in SA and something needs to be done to rectify that.



     Meh...let em starve.


----------



## longknife

Nia88 said:


> So basically you're saying South Africa can only flourish if they oppress black people and give white people all the benefits in society?
> 
> And as soemone who has actually been to South Africa, I can tell you that dusty ass white people have contributed to South Africa's condition as well.
> 
> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa, it would be a different place today. When you oppress a people and intentionally keep them uneducated, you can't expect them to flourish.



If the whites had never colonized Africa, they would still be running around half-naked killing each other with spears. Now they get to dress up and shot each other with automatic weapons.

What great advances.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

longknife said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you're saying South Africa can only flourish if they oppress black people and give white people all the benefits in society?
> 
> And as soemone who has actually been to South Africa, I can tell you that dusty ass white people have contributed to South Africa's condition as well.
> 
> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa, it would be a different place today. When you oppress a people and intentionally keep them uneducated, you can't expect them to flourish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the whites had never colonized Africa, they would still be running around half-naked killing each other with spears. Now they get to dress up and shot each other with automatic weapons.
> 
> What great advances.
Click to expand...


  ....you forgot mud huts and witch doctors.
Just sayin.


----------



## cnelsen

IM2 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
Click to expand...

So you believe in group guilt, do you, you resentful, venomous, putrid, murderous bitch? Everyone in the world, you brain dead lump of ugly, lives on land that has been "stolen" many many many times before.  Try to think a bit deeper than your hatred, you no-talent mediocrity.


----------



## cnelsen

beagle9 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> The red carpet will never be rolled out for SA white folks, because if Trump made any such move the anti-Trump movement would be all over it, and they would be calling him a racist etc.  Anything to stop Trump, anything.
Click to expand...

There needs to be a movement. The Lautenberg Amendment in 199* allowed any Jew who wanted to , move from Russia to the US (can you say Establishment Clause). Not only that, but US taxpayers paid for their moving expenses, and paid to set them up once they got here. But it will be the Jews who stop any effort to bring white SA, who are actually, you know, real refugees.


----------



## cnelsen

Tommy Tainant said:


> I thought that trump wanted to stop immigration from shithole countries ? Why would he let in a group of racist trash ? He already has loads of those.


Your self-loathing is repugnant.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
Click to expand...


   That africans weren't smart enough to farm.


----------



## cnelsen

Tommy Tainant said:


> They stole all that land so why should they keep it ?


Hey, you simple-minded jackass, everybody in the world lives on "stolen" land, idiot. 


Tommy Tainant said:


> There is huge inequality in SA and something needs to be done to rectify that.


Let me guess. The obscene Tommy Tainant thinks blacks should use violence to take the property of white people. 

But I'll bet you wouldn't be for starting with the Jews, who are .005% of the world's population and 30% of the world's billionaires, would you, you loathsome puke?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> The red carpet will never be rolled out for SA white folks, because if Trump made any such move the anti-Trump movement would be all over it, and they would be calling him a racist etc.  Anything to stop Trump, anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Trump be wanting to accept white South Africans while denying others? Maybe that's why people would oppose this?
Click to expand...


  Afraid they might vote Republican?


----------



## IM2

cnelsen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe in group guilt, do you, you resentful, venomous, putrid, murderous bitch? Everyone in the world, you brain dead lump of ugly, lives on land that has been "stolen" many many many times before.  Try to think a bit deeper than your hatred, you no-talent mediocrity.
Click to expand...


Shut the hell up with this silly bullshit.


----------



## IM2

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> The red carpet will never be rolled out for SA white folks, because if Trump made any such move the anti-Trump movement would be all over it, and they would be calling him a racist etc.  Anything to stop Trump, anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Trump be wanting to accept white South Africans while denying others? Maybe that's why people would oppose this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid they might vote Republican?
Click to expand...


Why would I give a damn what party they vote in?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe in group guilt, do you, you resentful, venomous, putrid, murderous bitch? Everyone in the world, you brain dead lump of ugly, lives on land that has been "stolen" many many many times before.  Try to think a bit deeper than your hatred, you no-talent mediocrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up with this silly bullshit.
Click to expand...


   He struck a nerve......


----------



## IM2

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
Click to expand...


They damn sure farmed it long before whites showed up.


----------



## IM2

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe in group guilt, do you, you resentful, venomous, putrid, murderous bitch? Everyone in the world, you brain dead lump of ugly, lives on land that has been "stolen" many many many times before.  Try to think a bit deeper than your hatred, you no-talent mediocrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up with this silly bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He struck a nerve......
Click to expand...


Apparently I did strike a nerve in this fool.


----------



## IM2

cnelsen said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that trump wanted to stop immigration from shithole countries ? Why would he let in a group of racist trash ? He already has loads of those.
> 
> 
> 
> Your self-loathing is repugnant.
Click to expand...


He's not the on who is self loathing. You are.


----------



## longknife

Another thread turning into childish name-calling.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> The red carpet will never be rolled out for SA white folks, because if Trump made any such move the anti-Trump movement would be all over it, and they would be calling him a racist etc.  Anything to stop Trump, anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Trump be wanting to accept white South Africans while denying others? Maybe that's why people would oppose this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid they might vote Republican?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I give a damn what party they vote in?
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They damn sure farmed it long before whites showed up.
Click to expand...


   So why are they failing now?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe in group guilt, do you, you resentful, venomous, putrid, murderous bitch? Everyone in the world, you brain dead lump of ugly, lives on land that has been "stolen" many many many times before.  Try to think a bit deeper than your hatred, you no-talent mediocrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up with this silly bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He struck a nerve......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I did strike a nerve in this fool.
Click to expand...


  You strike a nerve?


----------



## cnelsen

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe in group guilt, do you, you resentful, venomous, putrid, murderous bitch? Everyone in the world, you brain dead lump of ugly, lives on land that has been "stolen" many many many times before.  Try to think a bit deeper than your hatred, you no-talent mediocrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up with this silly bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He struck a nerve......
Click to expand...

Everybody should sign this petition: Immigration Priority to South African Farmers facing Systematic Land Confiscations and Murder. | We the People: Your Voice in Our Government


----------



## deanrd

ShootSpeeders said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> This worked amazing in Zimbabwe...lol! Africans...dumb as fence posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always like that.  Black rule means crime and poverty and misery and massive anti-white racism.
Click to expand...

I worked with an engineer from Nigeria.

You live in a trailer.

He never lived in a trailer like you or a hut.

This is just something your kind puts out there.

This is another example of white wingers freaking out on the USMB.

As evidence mounts against the corrupt Trump Administration USMB right wingers are freaking out

There could have been a discussion here about this situation, but white wingers turned it into racial taunts which, of course, is to be expected.  It's who they are.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> The red carpet will never be rolled out for SA white folks, because if Trump made any such move the anti-Trump movement would be all over it, and they would be calling him a racist etc.  Anything to stop Trump, anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Trump be wanting to accept white South Africans while denying others? Maybe that's why people would oppose this?
Click to expand...



Because its easy to vet someone from SA who have birth records that are easy to verify, as opposed to someone from Somalia or Syria... you dont know who they are and documents are faked. Thats one reason.

Reason 2 is they are easily assimilated and more likely to start businesses in a shorter time period.


----------



## Yarddog

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ah well, live by the sword and all that.
> 
> They stole all that land so why should they keep it ?
> 
> There is huge inequality in SA and something needs to be done to rectify that.





What needs to be done is the SA government needs to be smart about it and not do what everyone wants to make themselves feel good. They tried that In Zimbabwe.
If you watched the video and listened to the Farmer, he actually is telling you the same thing but in different words. Saying the government is giving them land but not the resources to take care of it.... even when they are asking for help. You see this type of thing happen all the time in Africa. Sorry but taking the land away from white farmers so that it can turn into a dust bowl is not rectifying anything.

The government should make deals with the white farmers where they help the other Africans there to come up to speed on taking care of a modern money making commercial farm from A- Z..... and in return the government
compensates the white farmers in either money or land.. or use your imagination.
In the end having a good life for its people should be the ultimate goal of any legitimate governemnt but I'm afraid what youll see here is more of...... OH no... fuck the white farmers, they get no compensation, take the land.  This will ensure everybody loses and nobody wins.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I have no affinity to racist trash.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I have no affinity to racist trash.


HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
Click to expand...


Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> I have no affinity to racist trash.
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?
Click to expand...


  Pretty obvious they're not smart enough to farm.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no affinity to racist trash.
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious they're not smart enough to farm.
Click to expand...


Well they have been at it for 10,000 years so it must only be "obvious" to low information dickheads.

When, why and where the first African farmers settled in Southern Africa

I also wonder how the rest of Africa feeds itself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no affinity to racist trash.
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious they're not smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have been at it for 10,000 years so it must only be "obvious" to low information dickheads.
> 
> When, why and where the first African farmers settled in Southern Africa
> 
> I also wonder how the rest of Africa feeds itself.
Click to expand...


   Starving is the national past time in Africa.
Africa hunger, famine: Facts, FAQs, and how to help | World Vision


----------



## beagle9

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ah well, live by the sword and all that.
> 
> They stole all that land so why should they keep it ?
> 
> There is huge inequality in SA and something needs to be done to rectify that.


 Careful or you'll be giving the crazies here all sorts of ideas, as if they don't already have them already... How many times have we heard liberals/lefties use the ole go to argument that the white man stole the land from the Mexicans, the Indians, and who ever else that the left can conjure up in that sort of thinking these days ??  What people fail to realize is that forward thinking and progress took a back seat to no one coming foward in our history. If we would have waited on people to catch up, this nation would have been no where near where we needed to be come Hitler and his wants to dominate the world someday.  No apologies looking back, and all we can do is go forward, but if anyone has ideas to slow us down again, then they (once again) will be left behind.


----------



## Yarddog

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no affinity to racist trash.
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious they're not smart enough to farm.
Click to expand...



I think the issue is not really knowing how to farm in the traditional sense,  but running a commercial farm. They are smart enough but were not trained to run the business model, plus there are issues with equipment hardware and special fertilizers etc..  the government there Im sure would not take any of this into consideration... so we will have what we had in Zimbabwe. This is what you get when people dont believe in working together


----------



## Yarddog

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no affinity to racist trash.
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious they're not smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have been at it for 10,000 years so it must only be "obvious" to low information dickheads.
> 
> When, why and where the first African farmers settled in Southern Africa
> 
> I also wonder how the rest of Africa feeds itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starving is the national past time in Africa.
> Africa hunger, famine: Facts, FAQs, and how to help | World Vision
Click to expand...



Ive been to east Africa, Ive seen many many family farms not far from the border of Uganda... inside of Kenya. Those people are actually very good at farming of course there irrigation is not such an issue because they get enough rain. They grow a pretty wide variety of crops. If there is anything that is holding them back, i would say its their own government. They pocket money which could be used for infrastructure


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Yarddog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no affinity to racist trash.
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious they're not smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the issue is not really knowing how to farm in the traditional sense,  but running a commercial farm. They are smart enough but were not trained to run the business model, plus there are issues with equipment hardware and special fertilizers etc..  the government there Im sure would not take any of this into consideration... so we will have what we had in Zimbabwe. This is what you get when people dont believe in working together
Click to expand...


  Exactly.
They are only good at subsistence farming. Which of course means everyone would have to have their own plot to feed themselves.
   A country can not succeed that way. You need to be able to free up other people to do other tasks which means large scale farming,which they should know how to do after seeing the whites do it for all these years.


----------



## BlackSand

Baron said:


> For easiness of NATO to bomb Russia?Right?



It wouldn't make it any easier.

NATO was armed with nukes when President Reagan stuck Pershing missiles all over Europe and shot the USSR the big cowboy finger.
You might remember that ... The USSR fell shortly afterwards.

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Yarddog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no affinity to racist trash.
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious they're not smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have been at it for 10,000 years so it must only be "obvious" to low information dickheads.
> 
> When, why and where the first African farmers settled in Southern Africa
> 
> I also wonder how the rest of Africa feeds itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starving is the national past time in Africa.
> Africa hunger, famine: Facts, FAQs, and how to help | World Vision
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been to east Africa, Ive seen many many family farms not far from the border of Uganda... inside of Kenya. Those people are actually very good at farming of course there irrigation is not such an issue because they get enough rain. They grow a pretty wide variety of crops. If there is anything that is holding them back, i would say its their own government. They pocket money which could be used for infrastructure
Click to expand...


   They should have been able to farm on a large scale by now.
It's not exactly new tech.
    Crooked gov is definitely to blame in a lot of cases but all that means is they aren't capable of self governance. 
   It's all endemic,to have a successful society everyone needs to work together and they just aren't capable of doing so.


----------



## BlackSand

HereWeGoAgain said:


> They should have been able to farm on a large scale by now.
> It's not exactly new tech.
> Crooked gov is definitely to blame in a lot of cases but all that means is they aren't capable of self governance.
> It's all endemic,to have a successful society everyone needs to work together and they just aren't capable of doing so.



In helping developing countries come to grips with the means necessary to achieve certain goals, it is often a slow process.

Simply granting people resources doesn't make them productive.
They have to learn (be taught) how to co-op or make the appropriate decisions, especially in agriculture.

Agriculture succeeds the best in mass production.
If you cannot coordinate efforts, equipment, labor and the other logistics ... Then you won't provide sufficient incentive for the commodities traders.
If what you have to offer is inconsistent ... You will be tended to further down their chain ... And won't receive the best price for your goods.

Right now ... Attempting to be productive in South Africa is questionable ... It's more like trying to herd cats.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BlackSand said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should have been able to farm on a large scale by now.
> It's not exactly new tech.
> Crooked gov is definitely to blame in a lot of cases but all that means is they aren't capable of self governance.
> It's all endemic,to have a successful society everyone needs to work together and they just aren't capable of doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In helping developing countries come to grips with the means necessary to achieve certain goals, it is often a slow process.
> 
> Simply granting people resources doesn't make them productive.
> They have to learn (be taught) how to co-op or make the appropriate decisions, especially in agriculture.
> 
> Agriculture succeeds the best in mass production.
> If you cannot coordinate efforts, equipment, labor and the other logistics ... Then you won't provide sufficient incentive for the commodities traders.
> If what you have to offer is inconsistent ... You will be tended to further down their chain ... And won't receive the best price for your goods.
> 
> Right now ... Attempting to be productive in South Africa is questionable ... It's more like trying to herd cats.
Click to expand...


   S. Africa has been shown the proper way to farm and govern for decades.
  That they learned nothing over that time period makes me sceptical of any future success.


----------



## BlackSand

HereWeGoAgain said:


> S. Africa has been shown the proper way to farm and govern for decades.
> That they learned nothing over that time period makes me sceptical of any future success.



Yeah, but it isn't that they are stupid ... They failed put value in how their predecessors accomplished it and see the necessity to understand how it works.

Furthermore, everything that makes it work better on the broad scale ... Is covered in the stench of what they have been taught to hate for decades.
Changing ownership is not enough to expect the same results.

If someone has never driven a car ... Giving them a Ferrari won't make them a better competitive driver ... No matter how many races they have watched.
You are correct ... It isn't working ...The fact the government and people are not interested in the right help isn't going to get them very far either.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BlackSand said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> S. Africa has been shown the proper way to farm and govern for decades.
> That they learned nothing over that time period makes me sceptical of any future success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it isn't that they are stupid ... They failed put value in how their predecessors accomplished it and see the necessity to understand how it works.
> 
> Furthermore, everything that makes it work better on the broad scale ... Is covered in the stench of what they have been taught to hate for decades.
> Changing ownership is not enough to expect the same results.
> 
> If someone has never driven a car ... Giving them a Ferrari won't make them a better competitive driver ... No matter how many races they have watched.
> You are correct ... It isn't working ...The fact the government and people are not interested in the right help isn't going to get them very far either.
Click to expand...


   It's a mess no doubt.
But the fact that they cant seem to grasp why it worked in the past and or they cant get past their prejudice of the system doesnt bode well for their future.
   It seems that all African nations revert to "what do I get out of it now" versus what we as a country get out of it.
    The sad thing is? If they thought of country first they would benefit far more in the long run personally.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> S. Africa has been shown the proper way to farm and govern for decades.
> That they learned nothing over that time period makes me sceptical of any future success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it isn't that they are stupid ... They failed put value in how their predecessors accomplished it and see the necessity to understand how it works.
> 
> Furthermore, everything that makes it work better on the broad scale ... Is covered in the stench of what they have been taught to hate for decades.
> Changing ownership is not enough to expect the same results.
> 
> If someone has never driven a car ... Giving them a Ferrari won't make them a better competitive driver ... No matter how many races they have watched.
> You are correct ... It isn't working ...The fact the government and people are not interested in the right help isn't going to get them very far either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a mess no doubt.
> But the fact that they cant seem to grasp why it worked in the past and or they cant get past their prejudice of the system doesnt bode well for their future.
> It seems that all African nations revert to "what do I get out of it now" versus what we as a country get out of it.
> The sad thing is? If they thought of country first they would benefit far more in the long run personally.
Click to expand...

Cultures are only as strong as the ability of their people to make them so. The reasons for Africa's continual failure is really that simple.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no affinity to racist trash.
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious they're not smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have been at it for 10,000 years so it must only be "obvious" to low information dickheads.
> 
> When, why and where the first African farmers settled in Southern Africa
> 
> I also wonder how the rest of Africa feeds itself.
Click to expand...

The truth is...much of Africa relies on international food aid. Much of Africa is deeply in debt to entities like the World Bank. Africa fails consistently despite being rich in many resources.


----------



## beagle9

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> S. Africa has been shown the proper way to farm and govern for decades.
> That they learned nothing over that time period makes me sceptical of any future success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it isn't that they are stupid ... They failed put value in how their predecessors accomplished it and see the necessity to understand how it works.
> 
> Furthermore, everything that makes it work better on the broad scale ... Is covered in the stench of what they have been taught to hate for decades.
> Changing ownership is not enough to expect the same results.
> 
> If someone has never driven a car ... Giving them a Ferrari won't make them a better competitive driver ... No matter how many races they have watched.
> You are correct ... It isn't working ...The fact the government and people are not interested in the right help isn't going to get them very far either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a mess no doubt.
> But the fact that they cant seem to grasp why it worked in the past and or they cant get past their prejudice of the system doesnt bode well for their future.
> It seems that all African nations revert to "what do I get out of it now" versus what we as a country get out of it.
> The sad thing is? If they thought of country first they would benefit far more in the long run personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cultures are only as strong as the ability of their people to make them so. The reasons for Africa's continual failure is really that simple.
Click to expand...

 .Corrupt governments are the biggest culprits in these situations.  If a government had the best interest of their citizens in mind always, then these crap holes around the world wouldn't exist. It's just that simple really.  Now how the international community sits back and watches the bullcrap for ever and ever just baffles the mind really.


----------



## BlackSand

beagle9 said:


> Corrupt governments are the biggest culprits in these situations.  If a government had the best interest of their citizens in mind always, then these crap holes around the world wouldn't exist. It's just that simple really.  Now how the international community sits back and watches the bullcrap for ever and ever just baffles the mind really.



The international community is as corrupt as the governments it is servicing.

I have watched money go into a developing country via the IMF.
It goes towards reestablishing the same corruption the country is trying to escape/replace ... Just under new management.

That's not what it is intended to do ... But oversight is more of a shell game.

Edit:
The only time it makes a difference is when a "player" in the game decides to actually do something that benefits the community/region.
The rest of the time it is an endless cycle of nefarious favoritism ... And half assed effort to look like they are doing something while stealing the money.

.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

beagle9 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> S. Africa has been shown the proper way to farm and govern for decades.
> That they learned nothing over that time period makes me sceptical of any future success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it isn't that they are stupid ... They failed put value in how their predecessors accomplished it and see the necessity to understand how it works.
> 
> Furthermore, everything that makes it work better on the broad scale ... Is covered in the stench of what they have been taught to hate for decades.
> Changing ownership is not enough to expect the same results.
> 
> If someone has never driven a car ... Giving them a Ferrari won't make them a better competitive driver ... No matter how many races they have watched.
> You are correct ... It isn't working ...The fact the government and people are not interested in the right help isn't going to get them very far either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a mess no doubt.
> But the fact that they cant seem to grasp why it worked in the past and or they cant get past their prejudice of the system doesnt bode well for their future.
> It seems that all African nations revert to "what do I get out of it now" versus what we as a country get out of it.
> The sad thing is? If they thought of country first they would benefit far more in the long run personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cultures are only as strong as the ability of their people to make them so. The reasons for Africa's continual failure is really that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .Corrupt governments are the biggest culprits in these situations.  If a government had the best interest of their citizens in mind always, then these crap holes around the world wouldn't exist. It's just that simple really.  Now how the international community sits back and watches the bullcrap for ever and ever just baffles the mind really.
Click to expand...


Oh I beg to differ. A low IQ population, almost always indicates a low trust culture. The driver of which is the impaired ability to think critically and...problem solve. 
Stupid people do stupid things because they are incapable of performing the intelligent.


----------



## ptbw forever

beagle9 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> The red carpet will never be rolled out for SA white folks, because if Trump made any such move the anti-Trump movement would be all over it, and they would be calling him a racist etc.  Anything to stop Trump, anything.
Click to expand...

Which would then provide the perfect opportunity for the pro-Trump movement to correctly label the Democrats as an anti-white hate group that has no place in American politics. That would absolutely destroy the modern left across the western world.

The problem is that the right wants to pretend that this is all just a game, and labeling the Democrats as a hate group would permanently alter the relationship they stupidly believe they currently have with these demons.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you suppose the New York Times would pump the phony Mike Brown story and ignore this one?
> 
> South Africa today is a magical land of nonpareil beauty with extremely high rates of murder, wealth inequality, and HIV infection. For a long time it was ruled by evil white males until a noble communist terrorist came along and started forcibly bending the moral arc toward justice.
> 
> But since “justice” is by nature indefinable, there’s never really an end to it, as the nation’s white farmers recently learned.​"No justice, no peace" It couldn't be clearer stupid white people.
> 
> Last Tuesday, South Africa’s parliament voted 241 to 83 in favor of a motion for “expropriation without compensation” of white farm owners that was sponsored by radical Marxist Julius “Kill the Boer” Malema. In 2016 Malema wanted it made clear that he was “not calling for the slaughter of white people—at least for now,” but that was then and this is now.
> 
> Even though the new motion, well, if you want to get all autistic and technical, is a violation of the terms that originally ended apartheid, Malema says that the time for “reconciliation is over” and “the time for justice” has arrived, and if that sounds like a veiled threat, that’s likely because that’s exactly what it is.
> 
> The new motion renders the nation’s substantial white farming population—who currently own 72% of South Africa’s farmland—homeless and penniless. And despite all the rape and murder and government-endorsed persecution of whites, they have failed to achieve refugee status in America, the EU, or Australia because those entities are busy rolling out the red carpet for Muslims and black Africans.
> 
> Takimag​
> 
> 
> 
> The red carpet will never be rolled out for SA white folks, because if Trump made any such move the anti-Trump movement would be all over it, and they would be calling him a racist etc.  Anything to stop Trump, anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Trump be wanting to accept white South Africans while denying others? Maybe that's why people would oppose this?
Click to expand...

Because they are a powerless and oppressed minority?


----------



## beagle9

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> S. Africa has been shown the proper way to farm and govern for decades.
> That they learned nothing over that time period makes me sceptical of any future success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it isn't that they are stupid ... They failed put value in how their predecessors accomplished it and see the necessity to understand how it works.
> 
> Furthermore, everything that makes it work better on the broad scale ... Is covered in the stench of what they have been taught to hate for decades.
> Changing ownership is not enough to expect the same results.
> 
> If someone has never driven a car ... Giving them a Ferrari won't make them a better competitive driver ... No matter how many races they have watched.
> You are correct ... It isn't working ...The fact the government and people are not interested in the right help isn't going to get them very far either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a mess no doubt.
> But the fact that they cant seem to grasp why it worked in the past and or they cant get past their prejudice of the system doesnt bode well for their future.
> It seems that all African nations revert to "what do I get out of it now" versus what we as a country get out of it.
> The sad thing is? If they thought of country first they would benefit far more in the long run personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cultures are only as strong as the ability of their people to make them so. The reasons for Africa's continual failure is really that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .Corrupt governments are the biggest culprits in these situations.  If a government had the best interest of their citizens in mind always, then these crap holes around the world wouldn't exist. It's just that simple really.  Now how the international community sits back and watches the bullcrap for ever and ever just baffles the mind really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I beg to differ. A low IQ population, almost always indicates a low trust culture. The driver of which is the impaired ability to think critically and...problem solve.
> Stupid people do stupid things because they are incapable of performing the intelligent.
Click to expand...

 If your words were true, then the black population in America wouldn't be where they are today as we have witnessed here in America.  We have proven that there is no such thing as stupid people or low IQ people, and rather it is that we all as individuals are given choices in life (each and everyone of us), and what we all do with our choices determines the outcome's of whether or not we get the "here's your sign award" or we get the "honorable smarts award".   If given the proper guidance and tools, and the choice is made to use the tools to the maximum effect, then the lines begin to fade away quickly.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

beagle9 said:


> If your words were true, then the black population in America wouldn't be where they are today as we have witnessed here in America


The black population as a whole, in the US are beneficiaries of a system created from a European model. Additionally, Blacks in the US find themselves in the positions they are in (High crime, infant mortality, incarceration, illegitimacy,) directly because of the decisions that they do make. Decisions indicative of a sub population with an average 85 I.Q.



beagle9 said:


> We have proven that there is no such thing as stupid people or low IQ people,


We? Who is this we? Do you mean the Europeans who settled the US whose systems and culture the US is based upon? Do you mean the same Europeans, who in VERY large part drove the innovation and wealth here during the formation of the nation? Who is this we?
No...other groups are beneficiaries of a system which was in place and functioning. Systems which they could not or would not produce in their own lands. 

If you doubt my words then show me ONE, first world African nation? One. As a matter of fact...I will go one further. Show me ONE first world nation where the population has a median I.Q. which is less than 90. 
If IQ doesn't matter then there should be equanimity across the board...no?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no affinity to racist trash.
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Whites are farming land they stole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious they're not smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have been at it for 10,000 years so it must only be "obvious" to low information dickheads.
> 
> When, why and where the first African farmers settled in Southern Africa
> 
> I also wonder how the rest of Africa feeds itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starving is the national past time in Africa.
> Africa hunger, famine: Facts, FAQs, and how to help | World Vision
Click to expand...

Africa is a big place.They focus on areas where there are wars and droughts. None of which validates your imbecility.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no affinity to racist trash.
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That africans weren't smart enough to farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously mate - comments like that reinforce prejudices that people have about Americans. Are you that dumb ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious they're not smart enough to farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they have been at it for 10,000 years so it must only be "obvious" to low information dickheads.
> 
> When, why and where the first African farmers settled in Southern Africa
> 
> I also wonder how the rest of Africa feeds itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starving is the national past time in Africa.
> Africa hunger, famine: Facts, FAQs, and how to help | World Vision
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africa is a big place.They focus on areas where there are wars and droughts. None of which validates your imbecility.
Click to expand...


  25% of the continent faces acute starvation.


----------



## BlackSand

Tommy Tainant said:


> Africa is a big place.They focus on areas where there are wars and droughts. None of which validates your imbecility.



So you agree with him that government actions, particularly wars, have a negative impact on agricultural concerns?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

BlackSand said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is a big place.They focus on areas where there are wars and droughts. None of which validates your imbecility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with him that government actions, particularly wars, have a negative impact on agricultural concerns?
Click to expand...

His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.


----------



## TheParser

I agree that the land in South Africa should be transferred to the non-Caucasian majority.

It would be  nice, of course, if the Caucasian owners were offered fair compensation.

Perhaps some American and European leaders can quietly urge South African leaders to do this.

(For example, perhaps former President Obama could speak with them and impress on them the "good press" that South Africa would receive if it treated the Caucasian farmers in a fair manner.)

*****

It goes without saying that the United States would benefit greatly if  those Caucasian farmers could come here. I hope President Trump does what he can to encourage their move here.


----------



## BlackSand

Tommy Tainant said:


> His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.



And you think war is a smart way to farm?


----------



## basquebromance

More than 10,500 people have signed a petition asking President Donald Trump to let white people in SA emigrate to the US following the vote. do the right thing, Donald!


----------



## bgrouse

basquebromance said:


> More than 10,500 people have signed a petition asking President Donald Trump to let white people in SA emigrate to the US following the vote. do the right thing, Donald!


I guess they want to be an all-black shithole like Zimbabwe.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

I'm sure any day now the Liberal universities and Democrat congressmen will be calling for divestment in South Africa.


----------



## Death Angel

AvgGuyIA said:


> I'm sure any day now the Liberal universities and Democrat congressmen will be calling for divestment in South Africa.


When they kill the whites and beg the rest of us for help, it will Fall on deaf ears.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

This is outrageous.  Where are the Nation's of the world stopping this?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

basquebromance said:


> More than 10,500 people have signed a petition asking President Donald Trump to let white people in SA emigrate to the US following the vote. do the right thing, Donald!


ROTFLMAO!

That's what we need...a million or so Boars. Somehow...I think not. Maybe Holland take them back? Makes sense that the Alt/right would be on board with this--all of a sudden Humanitarian Refugee's are OK, huh?


----------



## Death Angel

AvgGuyIA said:


> This is outrageous.  Where are the Nation's of the world stopping this?


Genocide against whites is deserved. The less successful races pray for the death of white nations.


----------



## Deno

Death Angel said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is outrageous.  Where are the Nation's of the world stopping this?
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide against whites is deserved. The less successful races pray for the death of white nations.
Click to expand...



What a Racist idiot you are.


----------



## LuckyDuck

basquebromance said:


> More than 10,500 people have signed a petition asking President Donald Trump to let white people in SA emigrate to the US following the vote. do the right thing, Donald!


Just before the white South African farmers leave, they need to spread heavy amounts of defoliant over their property.  Leave it useless.


----------



## Godboy

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 10,500 people have signed a petition asking President Donald Trump to let white people in SA emigrate to the US following the vote. do the right thing, Donald!
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> That's what we need...a million or so Boars. Somehow...I think not. Maybe Holland take them back? Makes sense that the Alt/right would be on board with this--all of a sudden Humanitarian Refugee's are OK, huh?
Click to expand...

You cant differentiate between people with useful skills and 3rd world scrubs?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

LuckyDuck said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 10,500 people have signed a petition asking President Donald Trump to let white people in SA emigrate to the US following the vote. do the right thing, Donald!
> 
> 
> 
> Just before the white South African farmers leave, they need to spread heavy amounts of defoliant over their property.  Leave it useless.
Click to expand...

When the white farms were taken in Zimbabwe,  the entire herds of livestock were slaughtered and left to rot in the fields.   Acres of growing crops and orchards were burned.  All of the blacks who worked on the farms were killed.

Then the country was left to starve.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

We helped boot the old racists from power in favor of a whole new batch of racists. Yea us.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Tipsycatlover said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 10,500 people have signed a petition asking President Donald Trump to let white people in SA emigrate to the US following the vote. do the right thing, Donald!
> 
> 
> 
> Just before the white South African farmers leave, they need to spread heavy amounts of defoliant over their property.  Leave it useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the white farms were taken in Zimbabwe,  the entire herds of livestock were slaughtered and left to rot in the fields.   Acres of growing crops and orchards were burned.  All of the blacks who worked on the farms were killed.
> 
> Then the country was left to starve.
Click to expand...

And?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Godboy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 10,500 people have signed a petition asking President Donald Trump to let white people in SA emigrate to the US following the vote. do the right thing, Donald!
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> That's what we need...a million or so Boars. Somehow...I think not. Maybe Holland take them back? Makes sense that the Alt/right would be on board with this--all of a sudden Humanitarian Refugee's are OK, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant differentiate between people with useful skills and 3rd world scrubs?
Click to expand...

I don't assume that the  defining  line is skin color. Some of those SA peeps will be useful..and some will be 3rd world scrubs. Same proportion as any of the other Africans we consider for immigration. My take..let Europe have them.


----------



## Godboy

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 10,500 people have signed a petition asking President Donald Trump to let white people in SA emigrate to the US following the vote. do the right thing, Donald!
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> That's what we need...a million or so Boars. Somehow...I think not. Maybe Holland take them back? Makes sense that the Alt/right would be on board with this--all of a sudden Humanitarian Refugee's are OK, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant differentiate between people with useful skills and 3rd world scrubs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't assume that the  defining  line is skin color. Some of those SA peeps will be useful..and some will be 3rd world scrubs. Same proportion as any of the other Africans we consider for immigration. My take..let Europe have them.
Click to expand...

I don't want scrubs of any color, but im more than happy to take in skilled people of any color.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Godboy said:


> I don't want scrubs of any color, but im more than happy to take in skilled people of any color.



I feel the same way but are there ANY skilled blacks in the world.??  Both Ben Carson and Neil Tyson are affirmative action frauds.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Death Angel said:


> Genocide against whites is deserved. The less successful races pray for the death of white nations.



HAHAHA.  Without white men, we go back to the stone ages.  THINK


----------



## ShootSpeeders

beagle9 said:


> ] If your words were true, then the black population in America wouldn't be where they are today as we have witnessed here in America.  We have proven that there is no such thing as stupid people or low IQ people,



HAHAHA.  Did you really say that.??   All people have the same intelligence??   HAHA


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> The black population as a whole, in the US are beneficiaries of a system created from a European model. Additionally, Blacks in the US find themselves in the positions they are in (High crime, infant mortality, incarceration, illegitimacy,) directly because of the decisions that they do make. Decisions indicative of a sub population with an average 85 I.Q.



 The black IQ is not even 85.  That number is "after adjusting for socio-economic factors" and that is BS.    It's more like 65.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 25% of the continent faces acute starvation.



And if we send africa food, they just have more kids!!  Africa is hopeless.


----------



## HenryBHough

Surely had Hillary not stumbled and fell we'd be reading about how racist white AMERICANS were being evicted from their homes to make way for "people of color".  Exemption, of course, for registered Democrats.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Tommy Tainant said:


> His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.



Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

ShootSpeeders said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black population as a whole, in the US are beneficiaries of a system created from a European model. Additionally, Blacks in the US find themselves in the positions they are in (High crime, infant mortality, incarceration, illegitimacy,) directly because of the decisions that they do make. Decisions indicative of a sub population with an average 85 I.Q.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black IQ is not even 85.  That number is "after adjusting for socioeconomic factors" and that is BS.    It's more like 65.
Click to expand...

No...I disagree. I think you are low balling the numbers for our pop's. If we look at the populations where US slaves were harvested from ( Windward & West Coast Africa--IQ Senegal 76, Ghana 75, Gabon 64, Nigeria 84) We find IQ's ranging from ~70-80. If we look at the IQ of African Americans, theirs range between ~75-85 avg.
Some theorize that IQ is as much as 80% heritable e.g. genetic. If we look at our population, we can see a bump of 5 base points. This bump can be attributed to proper healthcare and diet. These numbers do seem to point in that direction.


----------



## GHook93

IM2 said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa, it would be a different place today. When you oppress a people and intentionally keep them uneducated, you can't expect them to flourish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit, which European country colonized South Africa?
> 
> Hey dumbshit, if Europeans had never colonized Africa, Africa wouldn't have schools and hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They already had schools and hospitals idiot.
Click to expand...


Lol they barely have that now!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Marion Morrison

In other news: People in SA are about to be hungry.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> In other news: People in SA are about to be hungry.



I doubt that.


----------



## IM2

GHook93 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Europeans had never colonized Africa, it would be a different place today. When you oppress a people and intentionally keep them uneducated, you can't expect them to flourish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit, which European country colonized South Africa?
> 
> Hey dumbshit, if Europeans had never colonized Africa, Africa wouldn't have schools and hospitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They already had schools and hospitals idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol they barely have that now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Untrue.


----------



## IM2

ShootSpeeders said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
Click to expand...


I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.


----------



## longknife

IM2 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
Click to expand...


Do you buy ocean front property in Arizona?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
Click to expand...



There may be a few, but whoever they have over them will work the system and screw everybody. Watch.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

IM2 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
Click to expand...


Well then you're an idiot because there lare just a few if any.  Very very few africans can do anything useful. Technology is beyond blacks.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news: People in SA are about to be hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
Click to expand...

They're running out of water. Why not food?

Why Cape Town Is Running Out of Water, and Who’s Next


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
Click to expand...

Just like you can grasp per capita statistics, right?


----------



## IM2

ShootSpeeders said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then you're an idiot because there lare just a few if any.  Very very few africans can do anything useful. Technology is beyond blacks.
Click to expand...


You are the idiot here son. You comment has no basis in fact,


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a few, but whoever they have over them will work the system and screw everybody. Watch.
Click to expand...


Another stupid ass white boy making comments about things he knows nothing about.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a few, but whoever they have over them will work the system and screw everybody. Watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid ass white boy making comments about things he knows nothing about.
Click to expand...

Why don't you move to Zimbabwe and post here in a few years about how great it's been without whitey's racism oppressing you?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a few, but whoever they have over them will work the system and screw everybody. Watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid ass white boy making comments about things he knows nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Zimbabwe and post here in a few years about how great it's been without whitey's racism oppressing you?
Click to expand...

They have their "freedom". Isnt that paramount to Americans ?


----------



## bgrouse

Tommy Tainant said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a few, but whoever they have over them will work the system and screw everybody. Watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid ass white boy making comments about things he knows nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Zimbabwe and post here in a few years about how great it's been without whitey's racism oppressing you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have their "freedom". Isnt that paramount to Americans ?
Click to expand...

Paramount? That's debatable.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "point" is that they are not "smart enough" to farm. Thats just bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can do subsistence farming and manage a little garden maybe 50 feet square.  But farming say 3000 acres takes a lot of machinery and  tech skills.  THINK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a few, but whoever they have over them will work the system and screw everybody. Watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid ass white boy making comments about things he knows nothing about.
Click to expand...


Bookmarked for a year from now, if you're around.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

bgrouse said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite sure there are plenty of blacks there who have the skills it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a few, but whoever they have over them will work the system and screw everybody. Watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid ass white boy making comments about things he knows nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Zimbabwe and post here in a few years about how great it's been without whitey's racism oppressing you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have their "freedom". Isnt that paramount to Americans ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paramount? That's debatable.
Click to expand...

Make the case for apartheid.


----------



## longknife

*Just read where Australia is giving SA farmers special visas to move there. Already have thousands there.*


----------

